# Back in the waiting room...



## grainger (Nov 28, 2017)

So I’m back for two appointments today - obstetrics and diabetes. Am hoping that this time goes better than last... theoretically it will because I’ve just been weighed and have lost 0.5kg since I was weighed 3 weeks ago (amazing what not wearing big boots does!), blood pressure is 110/50...

So now I’m just waiting as always... feel free to keep me company!


----------



## New-journey (Nov 28, 2017)

grainger said:


> So I’m back for two appointments today - obstetrics and diabetes. Am hoping that this time goes better than last... theoretically it will because I’ve just been weighed and have lost 0.5kg since I was weighed 3 weeks ago (amazing what not wearing big boots does!), blood pressure is 110/50...
> 
> So now I’m just waiting as always... feel free to keep me company!


Are you still waiting? Very happy to keep you company and if they dare criticise you, I will tell them how fantastically well you are doing!


----------



## grainger (Nov 28, 2017)

New-journey said:


> Are you still waiting? Very happy to keep you company and if they dare criticise you, I will tell them how fantastically well you are doing!



I’ve just seen obstetrics. They are happy for me to have c section still and have no concerns. Diabetes next... that’s the one I dread!

How’s your day going?


----------



## Robin (Nov 28, 2017)

Just seen this, hope you're not still waiting! Though my memories of maternity appointments is that you had to be prepared for three hours every time.


----------



## New-journey (Nov 28, 2017)

grainger said:


> I’ve just seen obstetrics. They are happy for me to have c section still and have no concerns. Diabetes next... that’s the one I dread!
> 
> How’s your day going?


I expect you are still in the second appointment, glad the first one was successful and they have no concerns. 
I am fine thanks, day at working at home. 
I hope you leave the diabetes appointment happy!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Nov 28, 2017)

Hope all goes well


----------



## grainger (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey. 

I finally got home at 6! Diabetes team were pretty sheepish to be honest...

I had a if I dare mention it you’ve lost weight comment... to which I politely replied, yes It’s amazing what happens when you wear different clothes.... 

Anyway. No more appointments for 3 weeks so there’s that . Plus my highest blood sugar today has been 6.7 so I’m happy


----------



## New-journey (Nov 28, 2017)

grainger said:


> Hey.
> 
> I finally got home at 6! Diabetes team were pretty sheepish to be honest...
> 
> ...


Amazing you have three weeks now before your next appointment and that's a great highest number! You must be so relieved! That's so funny about the different clothes.


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 28, 2017)

Sounds positive. Keep your chin up you are doing ace x


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 2, 2017)

A tad belated here grainger but I'm so very pleased for you that both appointments went well ~ in any event I see that you wore your coat of a armour to your diabetes appt just in case Girl Guides Motto...Be Prepared! Stay well and look after yourself and rest up when you can. I hope your little boy is feeling much better now after his bout of croup, ah bless. xxx


----------

